# bfn for me again and af started



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

tested again this morning as still no a.f bfn for me and tonight a.f has arrived fill really low and upset this is so hard really thought this was my month   good luck to everyone else ttc


----------



## anna1971 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lucye,


     
Know exactly how you feel. Got my 3rd BFN last monday and have just finished today with the horrible AF. Feel a bit better this week. Was very low last week, don't give up. There are a lot of us and it's so unfair and painful, but hope we all get what we want in the end.


lots of luck to you.


kind regards


anna71


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Lucy









So sorry honey
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww Lucye, big hug hun..   

I know how hard it is to get a bfn and then for af to kick in like a woman possessed.  

But keep your chin up hun, i know it's hard, (especially when you think this is the month) have a little cry and a moan then pick yourself up and think i can do this! 

I wish you all the luck if you're going to try again. you never know, next month at this time you may be celebrating your bfp! I really hope you are.  

Sending you lots of love, luck and some bubbles too!        

Katy. X


----------

